# LED lighting



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi All.
This is my first post.
I am looking to change my lighting from the old fluoresent tubes to LED. As with many most probably, I am wanting to do it DIY. I was wondering if any of these LED's are suitable or do the have to be a certain type, i.e Kelvin output, etc.
Also, are LED's ok for live plants?

Flexible RGB Strip Lighting Kit : LED Lighting : Maplin Electronics
http://www.maplin.co.uk/white-decoh...ng-kit-592878rative-led-strip-lighting-383747

Thanks in advance.
Dan


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

There are a couple things you can do here. I have been making little lights for my tank over the past week and just recently got a simulated moonlight up and running for the night. But back on topic. 

I have three little disks of lights for a 10 gal that i am working on, i keep about 4 UV led's intermiixed with the rest as well as a couple blue and reds (two of each) this is with a total of 30 LED's I have been doing some research on the uv's and found that the UV will boost plant output considerably. however it is dangerous to fishies! not deadly but dangerour in high ammounts. hence only 4 bulbs per light. the whites a good full spectrum but i like the reds and blues intermixed just to assure that the light is getting a good red and blue spike, while the blues dont do much they are helpfull to bring out fish colors. My neon tetras seem to really have popping stripes when they get near the surface for feedings and the blue hits them. 

I have also been toying with a multicolor LED and trying to find the right cap to stick to it to get a nice speed color shift without having my fish stroke out from the strobing. ill keep you posted. 

Get a bread board, they are cheap and helpful in planning!


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

Cheers Zac. 
Did you check out the links? Do you think these are suitable for aquariums? 
Dan


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

danjsinclair said:


> Cheers Zac.
> Did you check out the links? Do you think these are suitable for aquariums?
> Dan


Duh... I should include my comments abour the topic in my posts... 

So yeah i did look at the top one (the bottom one seems like it's broken) The top one from what i can tell does have a white spectrum. but it seems to me more showy than practical. Dont get me wrong i think it would work for not only lighting the tank, but being able to switch the lighting remotely would be so nice at night!. But i think the amount of lumen it will put off wont be suitable for a planted tank. I could be wrong, there isnt a listing for the exact output, but it seems scant compared to most of the aquarium lighting. It might work out if the tank is in a room that gets general sunlight during the day (not direct just ambient light from the room) 

If they are the led's that i am familure with (little square multi-colour on a switcher) then they put out around 600 mlm 
Where as the ones i use (while the viewing angle is smaller with a dual deflector it can be washed across) is 28,500mcd (or roughly 1730 mlm) so a little over double the light. 

SO! Short answer is i think it will work, it will absolutley look cool, but i think that it will hinder overal plant development compared to a DIY of white bulbs (and a switcher to blue or red at night like i use)


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Zac. 
i saw the same RGB LED's on ebay for a fraction of the price and they are selling them as aquarium lights. Here is the link LED STRIP LIGHT COLOUR CHANGING AQUARIUM LIGHTS FISH UK | eBay
I think I am going to buy these unless anyone can tell me a reason not to.
Thanks again.
Dan


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd buy the ebay ones, 1200 lumens is good enough. But they did spell color wrong... just kidding, cheers!


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

Cheers dvam.
They look good dont they?! And I can but an addition kit so I can run another 3 strips of the same kit. ANy more than 6 and I would need to buy a whole new kit but I thing 6 strips would be enough. And the remote control is a great feature.
Dan


----------

